# HIIT cardio



## BBee (Feb 4, 2012)

I might be stupid but does anyone have any experience with HIIT cardio? Has it worked well?


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2012)

*High Intensity Interval Training*

Here is some good info for those wonder what HIIT is:
By: TUnit


*What Is HIIT?*

HIIT is a training idea in which low to moderate intensity intervals are alternated with high intensity intervals.

HIIT can be applied to running or to exercises such as squatting. HIIT is considered to be much more effective than normal cardio because the intensity is higher and you are able to increase both your aerobic and anaerobic endurance while burning more fat than ever before.

"In research, HIIT has been shown to burn adipose tissue more effectively than low-intensity exercise - up to 50% more efficiently." It has also been shown to speed up your metabolism which helps you burn more calories throughout the day. 

HIIT improves both energy systems for endurance:

*Anaerobic Energy System*

    Anaerobic literally means "Without oxygen." The anaerobic energy system is what provides energy in all out efforts of up to 1 minute. For the first 10-15 seconds, the phosphate pool is used up and after that, glycolysis and lactic acid are involved in the effort.

    During 10-15 second bursts, there is a very small amount of lactic acid produced. Rest periods of 30 seconds to a minute will provide complete recovery of the Adenosine Triphosphate-Creatine Phosphate (ATP-CP) system. During efforts of more than 10-15 seconds, a large amount of lactic acid is produced and such efforts are extremely taxing on both the athlete's muscles and their Central Nervous System (CNS).
*
Aerobic Energy System*

    Aerobic literally means "with oxygen." This energy system is utilized during prolonged exercise over a period of at least 3-4 minutes. As long as there is enough oxygen to provide energy, the fatigue that you experience will remain at a low level.

    This is the reason why many track and field athletes train at higher altitudes where there is less oxygen. By training at high altitudes, they can increase the number of red blood cells which will help them to perform for a longer period of time with little to no fatigue throughout.


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Workout:*

HIIT can be used with a few different goals in mind - to lose as much fat as possible while cutting or bulking, or to improve aerobic and anaerobic endurance as much as possible. Diet will mostly determine how these goals are achieved by manipulating calories and macronutrient ratios.

HIIT during a Cutting Phase:

    500 Calories under maintenance daily
    High Protein (40% of total calories)
    Low Carbs (20% of total calories)
    High Fat (40% of total calories)

It has been proven in studies that during a low carbohydrate and high fat diet, the oxidation of fat is increased during exercise, especially cardio such as HIIT (more fat is burned). Additionally, fat is a much more highly concentrated source of energy than carbohydrates.

"A review by Hultman (1995) found that during a diet where carbs are restricted and a lot of fat is consumed, up to 70% of the energy requirement (even during high intensity activities) comes from the oxidation of fat (where during a high carbs diet, such activities would derive 80-90% of the energy from glycogen)." (Thibaudeau)

Sample: 2000 Calories Daily

    200 Grams of Protein
    100 Grams of Carbs
    90 Grams of Fat

Staple Supplements:

SynthePURE Whey Protein Isolate

    Whey Protein [Suggested: SynthePURE WPI] (Post Workout and Post-HIIT)
    BCAA + Glutamine (Pre- and Post Workout/HIIT)

HIIT during a Bulking Phase:

    500-1000 Calories over maintenance daily
    High Protein (30-35% of total calories)
    High Carbs (45-50% of total calories)
    Low-Medium Fat (15-25% of total calories)

Sample: 4000 Calories Daily

    300-350 Grams of Protein
    450-500 Grams of Carbs
    70-110 Grams of Fats

Staple Supplements:

SyntheCREATINE

    Whey Protein [Suggested: SynthePURE WPI] (Post Workout and Post-HIIT)
    BCAA + Glutamine (Pre- and Post Workout/HIIT)

    Creatine [Suggested: SyntheCREATINE] (5 g Pre- and Post Workout/HIIT)

HIIT to improve aerobic and anaerobic endurance, maintain bodyweight:

    Maintenance Calories daily
    High Protein (35% of total calories)
    Medium Carbs (40% of total calories)
    Medium Fat (25% of total calories)

Sample: 2500 Calories Daily

    215-220 Grams of Protein
    250-275 Grams of Carbs
    70 Grams of Fat

Staple Supplements:

    Whey Protein [Suggested: SynthePURE WPI] (Post Workout and Post-HIIT)
    BCAA + Glutamine (Pre- and Post Workout/HIIT)

Pre-Workout: 30 Minutes Before
Post Workout: 30-45 Minutes After, Creatine immediately after workout

For all three of the aforementioned options, high water intake (1.0 - 1.5 gallons daily) should be prioritized. Also, you should get at least 8 hrs of sleep daily to help you recover well from the weight training and HIIT.


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2012)

*HIIT Workout - Cutting Phase*

General Warm-Up/Flexibility Routine (Before every weight training and HIIT session):

    Touch Toes - 15 Reps (Touch toes quickly, come right back up and repeat)
    Lunges - 10 reps/leg
    Side Lunges - 10 reps each direction
    Butt Kicks - 25 yards
    High Knees - 25 yards
    Arm Circles - 20 reps
    Trunk Twists - 20 reps
    Side Bends - 20 reps

*Weeks 1-2*

    Monday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Brisk Walk, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 7 More Times (8 Minutes Total)

    Wednesday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Thursday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Brisk Walk, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 7 More Times (8 Minutes Total)

    Friday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Saturday and Sunday - Rest

*Weeks 3-4*

    Monday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Brisk Walk, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 9 More Times (10 Minutes Total)

    Wednesday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Thursday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Brisk Walk, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 9 More Times (10 Minutes Total)

    Friday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Saturday and Sunday - Rest

*Weeks 5-6*

    Monday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 11 More Times (12 Minutes Total)

    Wednesday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Thursday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 11 More Times (12 Minutes Total)

    Friday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Saturday and Sunday - Rest

*Weeks 7-8*

    Monday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 14 More Times (15 Minutes Total)

    Wednesday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Thursday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 14 More Times (15 Minutes Total)

    Friday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Saturday and Sunday - Rest

    Notes: Brisk walk and jog are at 65-75% of your Maximum Heart Rate (MHR)
    Sprint is at 90-95% of your MHR


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2012)

*HIIT Workout - Bulking Phase*

General Warm-Up/Flexibility Routine (Before every weight training and HIIT session):

    Touch Toes - 15 reps (Touch toes quickly, come right back up and repeat)
    Lunges - 10 reps/leg
    Side Lunges - 10 reps each direction
    Butt Kicks - 25 yards
    High Knees - 25 yards
    Arm Circles - 20 reps
    Trunk Twists - 20 reps
    Side Bends - 20 reps

*Weeks 1-2*

    Monday - AM Upper Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - AM Lower Body Weight Training

    Wednesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 4 More Times (5 Minutes Total)

    Thursday - AM Upper Body Weight Training

    Friday - AM Lower Body Weight Training

    Saturday and Sunday - Rest

*Weeks 3-4*

    Monday - AM Upper Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - AM Lower Body Weight Training

    Wednesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 6 More Times (7 Minutes Total)

    Thursday - AM Upper Body Weight Training

    Friday - AM Lower Body Weight Training

    Saturday and Sunday - Rest

*Weeks 5-6*

    Monday - AM Upper Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - AM Lower Body Weight Training

    Wednesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 8 More Times (9 Minutes Total)

    Thursday - AM Upper Body Weight Training

    Friday - AM Lower Body Weight Training

    Saturday and Sunday - Rest

*Weeks 7-8*

    Monday - AM Upper Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - AM Lower Body Weight Training

    Wednesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 10 More Times (11 Minutes Total)

    Thursday - AM Upper Body Weight Training

    Friday - AM Lower Body Weight Training

    Saturday and Sunday - Rest

    Notes: Jog is at 65-75% of your Maximum Heart Rate (MHR)
    Sprint is at 90-95% of your MHR


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2012)

*HIIT Workout - Improving Aerobic & Anaerobic Endurance*

General Warm-Up/Flexibility Routine (Before every weight training and HIIT session):

    Touch Toes - 15 reps (Touch toes quickly, come right back up and repeat)
    Lunges - 10 reps/leg
    Side Lunges - 10 reps each direction
    Butt Kicks - 25 yards
    High Knees - 25 yards
    Arm Circles - 20 reps
    Trunk Twists - 20 reps
    Side Bends - 20 reps

*Weeks 1-2*

    Monday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 7 More Times (8 Minutes Total)

    Wednesday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Thursday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 7 More Times (8 Minutes Total)

    Friday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Saturday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 7 More Times (8 Minutes Total)

    Sunday - Rest

*Weeks 3-4*

    Monday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 9 More Times (10 Minutes Total)

    Wednesday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Thursday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 9 More Times (10 Minutes Total)

    Friday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Saturday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 9 More Times (10 Minutes Total)

    Sunday - Rest

*Weeks 5-6*

    Monday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 11 More Times (12 Minutes Total)

    Wednesday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Thursday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 11 More Times (12 Minutes Total)

    Friday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Saturday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 11 More Times (12 Minutes Total)

    Sunday - Rest

*Weeks 7-8*

    Monday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Tuesday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 15 More Times (16 Minutes Total)

    Wednesday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Thursday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 15 More Times (16 Minutes Total)

    full body workout Friday - AM Full Body Weight Training

    Saturday - PM HIIT Workout
    30 Seconds Jog, 30 Seconds Sprint, Repeat 15 More Times (16 Minutes Total)

    Sunday - Rest

    Notes: Jog is at 65-75% of your Maximum Heart Rate (MHR)
    Sprint is at 90-95% of your MHR

    Note for all routines: After doing the dynamic stretching, warm-up with a 3-4 minute light jog and also cool down with a 4-5 minute light jog as well. This should be done at approximately 50% of your MHR.


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Q & A's*

*Who Would Benefit The Most From An HIIT Regimen?*

Someone looking to burn as much fat as possible during a cutting phase, someone looking to minimize fat gain during a bulking phase, or someone looking to increase aerobic and anaerobic endurance significantly would all benefit greatly from a HIIT regimen.

Athletes who participate in a sport where the intensity varies constantly will benefit greatly as well. HIIT simulates a sport like basketball or soccer very well in that low to moderate intensity is constantly alternated with high intensity. 


*What Kind Of Results Can You Expect From HIIT?*

HIIT will accomplish two goals: it will help accelerate fat loss and improve aerobic and anaerobic endurance. HIIT will most likely produce very fast results in a short period of time which is why it has been gaining popularity ever since it was introduced to the bodybuilding community.

Nobody can promise any specific results but it is feasible that after an 8-week cycle of HIIT combined with weight training, you and those around you will be able to notice a significant change to your body. Athletes will be able to perform better in their given sport and will outperform others toward the end of games when everyone else is getting tired. 


*How Does HIIT Compare To Other Training Methods?*

Scientific literature suggests that HIIT is much more effective than regular cardio for accomplishing both of the goals stated earlier. "The reason that High Intensity Interval Training works better [than normal cardio] for fat loss is this:

When you do a cardio session at the same pace the whole time, your body goes into what is called steady state. This means that your body has adjusted itself to the speed you are going and tries hard to conserve energy (calories). You will be able to avoid this and burn more calories and FAT by doing the interval training." (Source: HIIT High Intensity Interval Cardio Training -- Cardio)

Also, "A study at Laval University in Quebec, Canada found that HIIT cardio helped trainees lose nine times more fat than those who trained the traditional way (moderate speed for 20-60 minutes)." 

HIIT stimulates the body in a way that cannot be paralleled by other methods of cardio. Constant change which allows for higher intensity is the key to HIIT.


----------



## flvflv (Feb 6, 2012)

i never tried it myself, but i know alot of people that like it


----------



## PRIDE (Feb 6, 2012)

flvflv said:


> i never tried it myself, but i know alot of people that like it



Same here. Very good reviews from those that do run this routine!


----------



## army001 (Feb 7, 2012)

Big bump for HIIT cardio, good info K1*


----------



## *FORGE* (Feb 7, 2012)

An excellent cardio program!


----------



## Fabian (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi BBee,
When done in a consistent manner, HIIT has shown improved athletic capability and performance. Besides maintaining weight and healthy workout, HIIT improves other aspects of health, specially in men. HIIT prevents from type II diabetes and cardiovascular disease.


----------



## dibo13 (Apr 22, 2012)

great info k1,going to swich cadio workouts immediatly.need to shed some bf.


----------

